#ubuntu-directory 2010-08-01
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
